# Need Help!



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys, Hope everyone is doing well out there. I need some life advice and since no one will understand better than you guys, here goes:I'm finishing up my degree right now, and will be graduating in April 2008. Since I picked a major that cannot be applied to anything practical (Anthropology.....fascinating, but useless!) I plan to pursue a second degree after graduation. Here's the problem: IBS and axiety have cause me to slip from Dean's list one semester to academic probation the next. I am doing okay now and my GPA is at a stable but low 2.4 ish. Becasue of my expeiences with IBS and anxiety, as well as life in general, I have decided to get my Bachelors of Social Work. Who better to understand barriers in life than someone with IBS (who happens to have been born and raised in the "ghetto"). I am so thrilled that I will one day get to help people overcome their barriers, especially as i continously grapple with my own. I have even found a program that is entirely done through distance education at a university just a ferry ride away that I will only have to attend for 10 days out of the semester. Now to the isse at hand. My IBS is almost entirely based on "performance anxiety". This is at its worst at school. WHat should I do to control frequent trips to the bathroom, anxiety attacks, and general social anxiety, for the next two semesters? I cannot even bare to sit with my best friend right now out of fear that I will need to run to the bathroom. I don't do well with immodiom. I'm not against taking anti-anxiety meication, but i would rather find a lifestyle change that could help me cope rather than cover up. Any tips? And i mean specific tips, not just "diet, excercise, meditation...." Also, in order to get into the program, I need to log volunteer hours. MOst people have been doing this for at least a couple of years, i need to get it done in a few months. I cannot for the life of me think of an option that I will feel comfortable with.Finally side note: I recently quit my job becasue of IBS. My student loans are tapped and i am in a HUGE moutain of debt. I need money for day to day (i live with my parents, but they don't have much to spare for me) and also to pay for school. I am about $2000 short for next semester. Any ideas on IBS friendly part time jobs? I know i could go back to my previous employer (Best Buy) as they are really nice there and pretty understanding, but my pride won't let me go back 2 months after i quit!Any bits of advice would help at this point!!Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

hey sucky-I have recently started taking Paxil for my depression/anxiety issues. When the idea was introduced to me I was like 'No way, I don't need a drug to make me happy and less scared.' And I still don't. What I needed was the ability to be in a social situation and not allow anxiety to win. I constantly was thinking about when I would have diarrhea next. This eventually led to a more generalized fear of people and social situations. With any anti-depressant drug I think the most important thing to do is thison't look for more happy things in your life or a more positive attitude. Look for negative things that once bothered you and controlled you, but no longer do. This will eventually lead to a happy life and a positive attitude in life. As for you money situation, I'm not sure what job would best suit you, but I thought of a way to get some extra cash. You could donate plasma. Just a suggestion.I hope everything works out for you.grumpy


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

grumpy said:


> hey sucky-I have recently started taking Paxil for my depression/anxiety issues. When the idea was introduced to me I was like 'No way, I don't need a drug to make me happy and less scared.' And I still don't. What I needed was the ability to be in a social situation and not allow anxiety to win. I constantly was thinking about when I would have diarrhea next. This eventually led to a more generalized fear of people and social situations. With any anti-depressant drug I think the most important thing to do is thison't look for more happy things in your life or a more positive attitude. Look for negative things that once bothered you and controlled you, but no longer do. This will eventually lead to a happy life and a positive attitude in life. As for you money situation, I'm not sure what job would best suit you, but I thought of a way to get some extra cash. You could donate plasma. Just a suggestion.I hope everything works out for you.grumpy


Paxil, eh? Hmm...yeah I think i need to warm up to the idea of being on some sort of medication (other than Ativan, can't be used long term), at least for the time being. That may be the first step. I am going to buy an ibs cook book tomorrow and get my diet under control too. I think i just need to use my narotic competitive attitude to my own advantage. The tip about focusing on the negatives which are no longer negatives sounds strange, but actually makes a world of sense for my Type A personality....I'll be kicking IBS's butt in no time! Money is one problem that won't be solved easily though....we don't actually get money for donating plasma in Canada (atleast that I know of, I was never told about it when I was at Canadian Blood Services!) But that would be cool if we did....Can you imagine? getting paid for something that naturally occurs in us? Anyways, rambling now....Thanks for the reply Grumpy!!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

oohh another canuck, where abouts are you?Have you ever thought of applying for disability? if you are having such a hard time with it, it may be a thought, not immediate money but a long term solution? They also help with school funding and such, BTW OSAP sucks hardcore, you are lucky you dont have to pay them back yet I just started paxil the other day as well on the smallest dosage, I was freakin out pretty badly when the doc prescribed it and it took me a day to get the courage to take it, so far so good, minor side effects but I already feel a little bit calmer! (psychosomatic maybe but hey... no harm)Dont be afraid to talk to a doctor or try out a psych med, they can be a life saver. Also, if you havent already maybe try the calcium? it has helped cut down on my pain and D quite a bit, and its cheap, 12 bucks a bottle for caltrate (totally recommend the chewable ones, unless you are good at swallowing horsepills)


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

ph yes, i'm a canadian girl through and through! Born in toronto, lived in Vancouver since I was a baby....As someone with IBS, aren't you glad we get to take advantage of the Canadian medical system? Flawed as it may be, I never appreciated it untill i had to use it so much.I'm not against medication on the whole, I would just perfer other means by which to control my symptoms. I take lorazepam (Ativan) now, but will have to stop by the beginnign of next week because I've already over used it. Thing is, while I would categorize myself as having IBS-D, thats really not accurate because my issues are so much more about urgency and frequency. In general, I usually have D, but also a lot of C, so things like calcium are not a great option. Its really the urgency and anxiety though. My doctor told me to make immodium my new best friend, but all that does is stop the bowel movements, not the inclination to go. With that, I'm still running to the bathroom, only nothing happens once I get there. I'm not sure if I can be helped in terms of advice. It sucks.On another note, how is everyone else's lives impacted by IBS? Do you all manage school, work, etc? If so, how do you do it?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I love vancouver! Not fair! lol, I live in stinky old ontario. I love the medical system here, I cant imagine what it would be like without free health care and being able to bug the doctor whenever I want too. I dont blame you at all if you dont want to take psych meds if you dont have too. Do you mostly have problems when you are experiencing anxiety? Or do you have anxiety even on a day you are feeling good? If yes, Id suggest meds, as controlling anxiety would then help the IBS. Otherwise, there are lists of different meds that you can try. Immodium LOL, geez, overprescribed much, I have D with the occasional C and Immodium stops the D sure, but gives me C.. Stupid meds! heheAs for life impact.. Slow decline over the years.. I have developed severe anxiety and depression because of the IBS. To the point where it is now hard to do anything at all, like I said I just started paxil so I am hoping it helps with that. Currently not working, going to school, but Im in an at home portion of my course so I dont have to worry to much about it. My funding is cut off at the beginning of august, and I dont think at this point I could work without much anxiety, my last job was somewhat of a disaster and I called in sick alot/went home alot, Im planning on applying for disability and EI while the disability is being approved.


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Vancouver is amazing.....i even love the rain!! I'm sorry that you're having a tough time, but you should be proud of yourself for being proactive. Like I said in my original post, I am starting another degree next year that will be done from home. I really am enjoying the huge surge in independent learning....it feels like it was designed for people like us! Anxiety has definately become problem number one at the moment. It gets in the way so much more than IBS. I would even hazard a guess that it is anxiety that i suffer from, and that IBS is actually a byproduct of that, not the other way around. Then again, does it really matter what came first, the chicken or the egg? The work question is a tricky one. I'm not sure what your background is, but there are some great ways to make money from home. My cousin and his wife make a really REALLY good living off internet marketing and online lead generation. I would love a job like that. Best part is, they work when they want to (I can't tell you how often they drive across town to come have lunch at our place in the middle of the day, or go play golf). Its good to know there are options. I don't know about you, but I would rather do something I love than do something that fits my sickness for the rest of my life. Going on disability or EI is a good step though. Hopefull you can take the time to get your gealth in order. Thats what I hope to do. One day at a time i guess....


----------

